# Guess the breed



## BoldVenture

I've got two calves I recently acquired that I'd like everyone's opinion on breed.















Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## SupaDexta

Murray grey cross up top and the bottom one has a touch of dairy in its past. Other than those thoughts - no idea.


----------



## BoldVenture

Good guesses... I was thinking maybe some Murry gray myself... I don't think the girl on the bottom has any dairy though, she's pretty wide and stocky...


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## SupaDexta

Just a guess on her bone structure, but perhaps not. She looks a bit tall and thin boned.


----------



## BoldVenture

I guess anything is possible 


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## Poorhousefarm

The white face seems to have some baldy black in it's past. Not dairy


----------



## DoubleR

Poorhousefarm said:


> The white face seems to have some baldy black in it's past. Not dairy



Welcome to the forum! Please take a minute and introduce yourself in our introduction section.  We really like to know who were talking too and give a proper welcome.


----------



## jbardellini

Welcome to the forum BV 


Sent from my iPhone using Cattle Forum


----------



## cowfarmer

The white faced looks Hereford jersey cross


----------



## TerriPQ

Might there be some Shorthorn in them?


----------



## BoldVenture

Possibly...


----------



## Gerard-Dawn

I would go for a Hereford Jersey.


----------



## Patrickdaley

By looking at them i would say there both off of dairy farms. They look like bucket fed heifers to me. There looks to be a bit of jersey (dairy) in them


----------



## 1UpCattle

The white face has some simbrah in it


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

BoldVenture said:


> I've got two calves I recently acquired that I'd like everyone's opinion on breed.
> View attachment 278
> View attachment 279
> 
> 
> 
> Bold Venture Farms
> Buffalo Valley, TN


The first one has charolais in it as does the second one. The second one is probably out of a hereford cow and char bull. The 1st is char by red Angus.


----------



## charloisfarmer

I think that's right^^^^^


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

charloisfarmer said:


> I think that's right^^^^^


I do to by George!


----------



## Martyb

Yellow fleck simmental bulls bred to angus and chiangus give a ton calves like these


----------

